# 179/180  -  ""

## LAEN

""     . 
 .     ""  17.01.13     ,   . (    )
  ,  -      (   10 ),     ...
     ...

----------


## 23q



----------


## LAEN

*23q*,  ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ""     . 
>  .     ""  17.01.13     ,   . (    )
>   ,  -      (   10 ),     ...
>      ...

       ,    ""    

> .    +.    -.

  http://forum.railwayclub.info/index.php?topic=25616.210

----------


## s27501

.  +    2.50,   5.50.......

----------


## Lera

> .  +    2.50,   5.50.......

   ... ... ,   5.50

----------


## s27501

.  ,  ,   .      "+".     -  ,   5  54      (),    4   (,   ).           .       . ---. 2-        .        ,    ,  ,  ,     - 130-140 .    , .     2.50 ,     .... 340 .  130-140     . 
    ,    .        7,40    12.13,   4,5 ,   5  54 .   ,         70-80 ,    .    200   -   .       .  .   2  130-140 ,       .

----------


## Enter

> ,    ,  ,  ,     - 130-140 .    , .     2.50 ,     .... 340 .  130-140

        )

----------


## LAEN

> .  +    2.50,   5.50.......

   ,        - ?..   

> .   ,         70-80 ,    .

   .
  70-80,    100.

----------


## Lera

> )

     .         4  (  , ) 140*8 = 1120 .   -...   ... -       !

----------


## LAEN

> 

             . http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/1550/

----------


## vladd

> ........

     " "  "ܪ",     .
    ..... 
      ""   "* s27501*"?

----------


## LAEN

17- .
     -  .
  -    6    11     :)

----------

